# MERMs Chapters 59-67



## Clydeman (Mar 29, 2011)

I never did cover MERMs Chapters 59-67 (per advice from this board). Are there any chapters which I should read or skim before the test? In taking the NCEES sample tests, I did not have to use these chapters.

I know they like to throw basic circuits problems on the test, but that is pretty easy to cover. but what about the rest?

Here are the chapter subjects:

59 - Modeling of Engineering Systems

60 - Analysis of Engineering Systems

61 - Management Science

62 - Instrumentation and Measurement

63 - Manufacturing Processes

64 - Material Handling and Processing

65 - Fire Protection

66 - Environmental Engineering

67 - Electricity and Electrical Equipment


----------



## navyasw02 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nathan Satter said:


> I never did cover MERMs Chapters 59-67 (per advice from this board). Are there any chapters which I should read or skim before the test? In taking the NCEES sample tests, I did not have to use these chapters.
> I know they like to throw basic circuits problems on the test, but that is pretty easy to cover. but what about the rest?
> 
> Here are the chapter subjects:
> ...


I'd take a quick skim of the EE section to refresh on basic equations for power and things like that. I seem to remember a practice exam question involving pump power or something like that. Otherwise, I wouldn't waste any time on the rest and rely on the index in case you get asked.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Mar 30, 2011)

For fire Protection, MERM is pretty useless. You might want to take a fire code with you.

EE is important, I wouldn't skip that one.


----------



## Clydeman (Mar 30, 2011)

HerrKaLeun said:


> For fire Protection, MERM is pretty useless. You might want to take a fire code with you.
> EE is important, I wouldn't skip that one.


Do they really ask fire code questions? I have yet to run across a single fire code problem (from any source PPI, NCEES, Kaplan).


----------



## navyasw02 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nathan Satter said:


> HerrKaLeun said:
> 
> 
> > For fire Protection, MERM is pretty useless. You might want to take a fire code with you.
> ...


They can ask anything they want to that's listed on the selected topics list on the NCEES site. That said, if they do pull out something obscure, just look it up in the index. It will likely be something that's not really hard once you find the right page with the right equation.


----------



## RobertR (Apr 1, 2011)

I remember being advised to know about fire protection, especially if you're doing T&amp;F. Also, you should know how to deal with electric motors. I wouldn't worry about the rest.


----------



## MadDawg (Apr 2, 2011)

67 definitely for motors, combined with the pumps chapter (I think 18...my MERM is at work and thankfully I am not!). Wouldn't hurt to skim through the others really quickly


----------



## Clydeman (Apr 2, 2011)

I just checked the NCEES breakdown for TF, fire protection is not listed.


----------

